# Extra Filter Media?



## mclaren880 (Mar 28, 2012)

I just set up a new 75 Gallon tank, with a new Emperor 400 filter. There is a an extra slot near each filter, and it comes with things where you can add additional filter media, i'm assuming activated carbon. So, i'm wondering, what exactly do i need? I'm looking on Amazon and i found 2 products with good reviews. One is pure carbon, the other is carbon mix with something else. Could i ask you guys to take a look at the 2 products and then make a recommendation? 

Amazon.com: Marineland PA0392 Diamond Blend Activated Carbon/Ammonia Neutralizing Crystals, 50-Ounce, 1417-Gram: Pet Supplies

Amazon.com: Acurel LLC Economy Activated Filter Carbon Pellets, 3-Pound: Pet Supplies

Also, I think i made what i hope wasn't too huge of a mistake when i set the tank up. I didn't want to pay ridiculous prices for gravel from a petstore, so i did some research and found some stuff at Home Depot. I rinsed it all off, but i'm guessing not good enough. The water is pretty cloudy, even after 36 hours of the filter running. I think it's gotten better, but still pretty cloudy.

Do i need to just let the filter do it's job for a while longer? Any other suggestions? I'm doing a cycle right now using stuff you put this stuff into the tank, and in 3 days it's supposed to be safe to add fish (then i'm going to add some guppies and stuff to help cycle it more naturally before i add my other fish in a couple weeks). So i'd prefer not to do water changes at this point, as it might mess up what i have going on with those chemicals.

Thoughts?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

unless you are trying to remove meds from the tank you really don't need carbon. It is good to have on hand and some of the more high end carbons are great at helping keep the water clear if you have disolved organics but I choose to leave it out unless I need it.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

theres really no need for carbon, like tracey said, so maybe use the extra space for some ceramic rings or filter floss


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Doesn't the filter pads already have impregnated carbon in them? I don't use carbon either. Personally, I would remove the stock filters, load up the canister with filter floss, and add a bag of bio-max.

Also, that stuff you added to get your tank ready does nothing. If it added bacteria, ammonia is its food. Fish provide the ammonia, so nothing to keep it alive.


----------



## mclaren880 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm still adding the nutrients to it, sounds like i should add some fish this evening? Would you guys add fish, or should i just add amonia? I'm going to go with a cichlid tank, so any cycling fish i used, would have to find a new home in a few weeks. Would guppies be good?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

If you have the time I would do a fish out cycle, if you are in a hurry I would do a planted cycle. A planted cycle is where you plant it as heavily as possible to eat up the ammonia and help keep the tank balanced. Make sure during that time you are still testin the water and pwc as needed.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I have the exact same filter and I use the extra holders for ceramic pellets, I use Fluval mini pellets, they are like 1/2 inch long and round, they fit in there nice and provide lots of extra bio filtration, i only use carbon to remove meds, which I havent done in years.

I also bought a package of quilt batting at wal mart for around $5 and cut my own pads, save yourself a ton of money


----------



## vdanker (Jan 3, 2012)

The carbon can be used to remove medications, but it isn't necessary. I have a tank with several different types of Tetras, so I used peat granules to help soften the water. For the substrate, sand from Home Depot may be ok, but I accept the added expense to use aquarium sand, just to be safe. There are several kinds that help condition the water.


----------



## mclaren880 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I think i'll hold off on buying filter floss or anything for a while. I actually just ended up taking some gravel from the old tank (which is running with fish in it, who will soon be transferred) and placing it in the extra media slot. Hopefully this will help with cycling the tank?

I'm going to head to the fish store after work today and look into some water clarifiers. Supposedly they help to bond the smaller particles together which helps the filter take them out of the water? Hopefully it works, i'm impatient and don't want to wait weeks for this filter to get it all out 

Thanks again!


----------



## vdanker (Jan 3, 2012)

I also tried water clarifiers when I first started. They didn't help much, and even made the water cloudy. Sometimes the only thing that works is time.


----------



## mclaren880 (Mar 28, 2012)

vdanker said:


> I also tried water clarifiers when I first started. They didn't help much, and even made the water cloudy. Sometimes the only thing that works is time.


Can i ask what was causing yours to be cloudy? I'm fairly certain mine is dirt from the rocks...


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

did you clean the rocks first? you should boil them tp clean them , also pour a little vinegar over them first, if the vinegar bubbles up the rocks are not safe to put in there. Dont waste your money on clarifiers, they are temporary fixes, just give your filter a chance to do its job it wont take long.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Pull out all the media and stuff the filter with cheap pillow batting from the discount store. Replace it every few hours and do big water changes. That's for the gravel dust. In a day or two, reload the filter, but ideally, with sponges and biological media. Otherwise, the dust destroys your media. The cheap stuff will pick up a lot.
It should still take a week for the dust to settle, even with water changes. It will.
Carbon in the filter is for removal of money from your pocket... it is effective. Clarifiers etc are too. All you need is dechlorinator, and for Rift lake cichlids, hard water. 
Don't put any plants if you're planning for African lake cichlids, as lake cichlids tend to be herbivores. 
You're 3-7 days from being able to start a cycle with fish. Depending on what cichlids you want, you'll have to pick those fish carefully or they'll be doomed.


----------



## vdanker (Jan 3, 2012)

What I learned after trying different additives for different problems, is that the best solution for many start up problems is time.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Initial clouding up settles down in a few days even without a filter. If not you need to kill the lights and stop adding any food for a few days until it clears up.

I use home depot stuff for substrate also. You might check the link in my signature for more specifics.

my .02


----------

